# Fall Bass Fishing in a Small Creek ( Big Joshy Swimbaits)



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

The fishing has picked up a bit here in the feeder creeks of SouthEast Ohio. I have been trying to catch some Saugeye but the Bass have other plans. Either way, I don't mind a day catching these guys! The Big Joshy has been my go-to this fall and has produced a nice amount of Saugeyes in the river and Lakes near my home. Go enjoy some creek fishing and maybe try slow rolling some swimbaits yourself to catch some fish during this time of the year. I can't wait for winter to really kick in because I would love to try ice fishing or just trying to catch some winter Saugeye! Comment below your favorite Saugeye baits for the winter.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Fishing the secret swimming hole again.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Looks like Scotts Creek in Logan.


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Flathead76 said:


> Fishing the secret swimming hole again.


always!!! I firmly believe a hog is hiding within that place..=]


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

Caught the biggest crappie I have ever seen from that hole. Swam in there growing up as well.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I truly enjoy your videos, thanks for sharing. I don’t usually fish your areas of southeast Ohio. I like tappan a lot usually from boat. I notice you stick to the creeks around you. I go out to Charles mills out in mid Ohio. I like using a tandem setup with two 1/8 oz or even 1/16 oz jigs with the Berkeley power grubs in the 3” and 2” for the smaller jigs. I recommend slow retrieving. If you think you are going slow enough try even slower and a few pauses here and there. Best of luck to you on the saugeye search! It truly is an addiction!


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

how 


homepiece said:


> Caught the biggest crappie I have ever seen from that hole. Swam in there growing up as well.


how big was he!?


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

promag said:


> I truly enjoy your videos, thanks for sharing. I don’t usually fish your areas of southeast Ohio. I like tappan a lot usually from boat. I notice you stick to the creeks around you. I go out to Charles mills out in mid Ohio. I like using a tandem setup with two 1/8 oz or even 1/16 oz jigs with the Berkeley power grubs in the 3” and 2” for the smaller jigs. I recommend slow retrieving. If you think you are going slow enough try even slower and a few pauses here and there. Best of luck to you on the saugeye search! It truly is an addiction!


Thanks! I appreciate that your watching and enjoying my videos! I really want to get out this winter and try to catch some fish!


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

Bass Assasin Slaton said:


> how
> 
> how big was he!?


I was a kid fishing with my dad..so 20+ years ago and no scale or measuring tape... I'd put it at around 17" and around 3lbs. It was a giant slab monster that was so big that I thought it was a bass.. but those numbers are guesstimates. Have caught a lot of crappies and still never seen one in person that big since.


----------

